# Inkbird Giveaway! Open to All!



## AHB_Admin

*Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!




*

AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308 
*
*





*


*

AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
*
*




*


*

4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
*
*





Rules to Enter*

To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
*Drawing*

On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.






*Small Print*

Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Nullnvoid

I'm in!


----------



## hobospy

In


----------



## cspencer

In


----------



## markp

Ooohhh nice meat and great beer! I’m up for them.


----------



## joell

I’m in


----------



## Beertunes

Yes please.


----------



## Damo007

Me too please!


----------



## Dan Pratt

yes please


----------



## n87

count me in!


----------



## Lakey

In


----------



## Funk then Funk1

Giddy up!


----------



## cliffo

Worth a shot


----------



## tj2204

Yes please


----------



## DrewCarey82

In please


----------



## Dan`

yes please


----------



## graybo

I'm in


----------



## RobB

In.

I suspect that this thread is going to be a constant feature in the "new posts" window for the next few weeks.


----------



## jmc

Iḿ in


----------



## Whistlingjack

In


----------



## kz412

yes please...


----------



## mark2

In


----------



## Gulliman

In


----------



## petesbrew

Yes please!


----------



## johno1975

Yes Thanks


----------



## HoratioPilot

Yes please


----------



## Ken Gaskell

Yes Please!!


----------



## dcutler

Yes please!


----------



## jrmcauliffe

In!


----------



## hsb

Santé!


----------



## digger

In


----------



## physhure

I'm in, please!


----------



## The Balding Bunyip

Replying in this post


----------



## boombah

yes please.


----------



## MattC88

I am certainly interested, count me in.


----------



## professional_drunk

boo


----------



## MGM_RAIDERS

I’m in.


----------



## BGT

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Yuz

Absolutely, YES please  
Been brewing without temp control so far.


----------



## kingo102

I'm in


----------



## BGT

I’m in, pick me, pick me!!


----------



## tommogt

Would love to win this . Thank you


----------



## bluejed

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


count me in


----------



## maggotbrain65

Yes Please!


----------



## Schooie

how delightful


----------



## mammon6019

Nice!


----------



## indolent

sure


----------



## nathang28

I currently have 2 inkbirds, one for my Keezer and one for the fermentation fridge. Awesome devices!


----------



## ShonkytonkBrewer

Pick me


----------



## breaky

*I'm In!!
*


----------



## bearfoster

In


----------



## bindibadgi

I’m in!


----------



## scooterism

This is my valid entry.


----------



## ozphobia

Mmmmmmmmm meat


----------



## Mattyh777

OH yes please


----------



## RickGoulter99

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


In


----------



## camstans

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I like to win. I like to Beer.


----------



## GashRash

Yes Please!


----------



## durno

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Great prize


----------



## Cam_snapper

Woohooo!!! I won!!!


----------



## Linz

Yes please...always love new kit


----------



## sluggerdog

Yeeeeeeeeeerrrppp. Thanks


----------



## nickorr

In.


----------



## crowmanz

In!


----------



## hophead2

I’m in


----------



## denemc

Great prizes!


----------



## rheiny

Sounds great


----------



## denemc

Great prizes!


----------



## Macca81

Hell yeah!


----------



## scort

Yes thanks!


----------



## fw00r

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Skwisgaar

Thanks in advance


----------



## JeZZa77

Yes Please!!!


----------



## tonymc

In it to win it


----------



## gewse

count me in please!


----------



## Peter80

I am in


----------



## ivars

Yes please.


----------



## hefty_merv

man this would be awesome....


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I am in


----------



## Bevis

Count me in.


----------



## Stephen2257

I'd love one of these beauties!


----------



## cooraf

I’m in.


----------



## quack.sawbones

Assuming this isn't a way of pruning out inactive members, I'd love one


----------



## floorcovering

Yes please - I'm in


----------



## mattbrewer

yep


----------



## obi1katoby

Probe me


----------



## bluedoors

Count me in


----------



## bizzyb

In


----------



## craigarino

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## birra

In


----------



## craigarino

Oh yeah


----------



## dgrim24

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I'd love a 308 to set up my eBIAB recirc system.. .


----------



## brewn00b

Yes please


----------



## unclebigdave

Well - that’s awesome.. 


Looks like its #BeerOclock


----------



## Brew Matt

I'm in


----------



## [email protected]

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I'm in


----------



## Zane501

Cheers Guys I'm in!


----------



## [email protected]

I am in!


----------



## Lozbrewer

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Also In!


----------



## btrots87

Count me in!


----------



## matthewkovacs

I'm ready !!


----------



## mikeintmba

Sounds great...count me in.


----------



## Greg57

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Yes please


Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


yes please


----------



## ads76

This is one of the best give aways ever. Count me in.


----------



## toddmatthew

In


----------



## mcstaga

Bazinga!


----------



## snails07

IBT-4X for me please! [emoji16]


----------



## Sanchok

Yes please


----------



## johnnybravo78

In like Flynn


----------



## chubbytaxman

In please


----------



## c3lls

In


----------



## Taubin

How awesome! I'm in! Good luck everyone!


----------



## dibbz

inkbird rule


----------



## gilmoreous

Awesome. I’d love one. Cheers.


----------



## dkilleen

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## schtev

I'm in it to win it!


----------



## dkilleen

count me in!


----------



## greg52

yes please.


----------



## adimacca

In


----------



## bigmunchez

Thanks Inky dudes!


----------



## pyroboy

Yes please.


----------



## jorgen

In


----------



## lfc_ozzie

OMG need, my temp controller just died and was about to buy a ITC-308, guess ill wait now


----------



## byford brewer

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW, I am in alllllll in


----------



## Muppatz

Yes please!


----------



## Tilz

I’m in!


----------



## Wadey82

I'm in!


----------



## Sharman

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Me too


----------



## Sharman

Me too.


----------



## Brewa

I'm in, Fingers crossed


----------



## Trentistcle

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Sweet, entered


----------



## newflavour

so in


----------



## canoe_homebrew

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Hooray!
I’m in!


----------



## Trentistcle

Sweet entered


----------



## LiquidCurrency

Pick me!


----------



## stass

Yes please!!!


----------



## Balgal Brewing

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I'm in.


----------



## stevieg

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I'd love one of those. I'm in.


----------



## beerbong

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Awwww yeah. Count me in


----------



## Steve the Zymologist

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


In


----------



## otavio_aon

i'm in


----------



## nifty

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## probablynathan

in


----------



## gallagher

I'm in!


----------



## Acorn

Yes please


----------



## domcnall

In


----------



## nige01

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


In


----------



## CDT015

Never had a controller, always wanted one


----------



## aussieant32

in


----------



## SlatsMcKracker

Awesome


----------



## RichardLavender

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


What an awesome opportunity - THANK YOU! Fingers cross ... I'm in and holding breath until the 22nd of Feb


----------



## aldous2000deluxe

Hells yeah, I want me some of that


----------



## cwbrown07

Wow, that would be a nice prize


----------



## francau

I'm in!


----------



## poida

I'm in!!


----------



## yoey

I'm in!


----------



## shane0

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I’m in, need to get my fermentation under control!


----------



## MrPage

KEEN!


----------



## firezuki

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Yes please.


----------



## EvilTwin

Damo007 said:


> Me too please!


And me please.


----------



## evil

awww yis


----------



## philip thornton

Yes please.


----------



## chmiel

Pick me. Pick me.


----------



## Couching

Im in


----------



## Bofflan

Im definately in! =D


----------



## Rustykeg

Rusty IN


----------



## 05_ENFORCER

I'll have a crack as well,

Cheers


----------



## rugsy

In


----------



## Scott_H

Yes Please!!!


----------



## Steveo71

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Count me in please!


----------



## Beer Bob

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


In all the way!


----------



## white

Nice. In please....


----------



## un3735928559

This is clearly a sinister scheme of some sort. So I'm obviously going to jump aboard and do my bit to edge the world towards destruction/domination/distopia!


----------



## burnt_rissole

I’m in!


----------



## docem

In like Flynn


----------



## GWC

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## akx

Thanks for a great prize! I'm in!


----------



## petes68coupe

Yes Sir!


----------



## AlphaMale

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## AlphaMale

Pick me! I'm in.


----------



## mickyj

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


In


----------



## dsclark

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Admin said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## damof

Count me in.


----------



## Hally_1

In


----------



## dsclark

I’m in!!!


----------



## Taters

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


In


----------



## kiwirevo

In


----------



## w1nta

Yo!


----------



## blibliboy

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I am in


----------



## blibliboy

Count me in.


----------



## Candida

Whoop!


----------



## knucklebusters

Yes please


----------



## jsp1511

I'm in!


----------



## meagherd

Include me.
Fantastic prizes.


----------



## Dazza88

Nice giveaway!


----------



## roflorence

Would love one to help with my sours!


----------



## nethers

Hell yeah! Love my Inkbirds!


----------



## scotthbutler

Count me in. Would be a great way to control my fermentation fridge. Cheers


----------



## Punktual

In like Flynn


----------



## mattyoga

Count me in. Would love one of these.


----------



## L0NGY

yes please.


----------



## stretch2002

Yes I'm in!


----------



## Bas

Love one!!


----------



## Turak

They look like great products.


----------



## PooBrew

I'm in for 310T please


----------



## beet

I'm also in


----------



## find_another_slave

In


----------



## nlaurie

In


----------



## pots1966

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Me too... (not to be confused with #metoo).


----------



## hughesyourdaddy

In it to win it!


----------



## B/Man

Inkbird me


----------



## ianbo

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Yes please I'm in.


----------



## quantum8

Awesome!


----------



## D73

Yes pls


----------



## Terry Funk

I’m im


----------



## Fergy1987

Oh yes please!.....now all I need is a fridge for my new Inkbird


----------



## GDMorry

Great product! I love mine, good luck everyone.


----------



## xtian

My controller failed ages ago and the components for the replacement have not since built themselves. I could really do with one of these!


----------



## Tumancheg

Hello from Russia!


----------



## Half-baked

In


----------



## alextaylor90

I’m in!


----------



## Jake

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I’m in!


----------



## fillfamm

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## fillfamm

What a great offer. Counter me in.


----------



## Rebel

*That's it! *


----------



## slomartin

in, please


----------



## beardsmith

Now this is worth owning. I want one!


----------



## Tony_W

Nullnvoid said:


> I'm in!


I'm in. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Taughmon

me too


----------



## Minpac

They look great!


----------



## Burt Milton

Ohh hells yeah


----------



## petechallis

In


----------



## TNT650R

I AM COMIIIIING!!!!!!


----------



## leeroy

yes thanks


----------



## hutchesonke

In!!
Always do with another Bird!


----------



## Jacksonesque

Yes indoobitably!


----------



## pos

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## dylangower

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Lix

Yes please


----------



## gabbawocky

Great giveaway. I'm definitely in.


----------



## wantachipbrew

In


----------



## SwagBiker

In it to win it!


----------



## The hop cartel

Count me in please Inkbird


----------



## dylangower

I'm in


----------



## f4te

Thanks!


----------



## tedwardo

Yep. I’m in


----------



## rhino-au

*Jawohl!*


----------



## Pezz

I'm in.


----------



## BarryBeerLover

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I am keen to be happy in.
Thanks


----------



## F1nn

Awesome!


----------



## tezzer_j

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Count me in


----------



## TerryM

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


In


----------



## lilley

In thanks


----------



## discosclaw

Me too please


----------



## hobbit12

In


----------



## Scarabrew

In


----------



## blackebxr6

Love the inkbird gear!


----------



## Yowie4815

I’d love one


----------



## jaymick82

Great offer. Count me in.



Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## machalel

exactly what I need!
*fingers crossed*
thanks


----------



## The Flyingscrapyard

Looking to expand my set-up, so will be very welcome.


----------



## madjaffa

The thermostat would be perfect for home brew!


----------



## Bender_

In please.


----------



## Samwise02

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.
> 
> 
> yes please


----------



## bmpeel

I'm in. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Scott Waring

I'm in!


----------



## nigelmac

In please!!


----------



## joel.

Yes please


----------



## MauriVa

I'm in


----------



## Haggis51

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Count me in


----------



## Fairminer

Yes please


----------



## murpho

Keen!


----------



## goatchop41

A few in this one already, ay?
Better throw my hat in the ring too


----------



## jdpug

Would love to get a second brew fridge going, please count me in


----------



## azzmanthe

that would be awesome to win . Fingers crossed


----------



## RagingBull

Woot woot I'm in


----------



## Scotty Clontarf

Gotta be in to win!
Winners are grinners


----------



## Piercan1

In please


----------



## Dennis72

Hows that for timing just setting up a fridge for fermenting my beer, fingers crossed.


----------



## Qualia

Bang!


----------



## CuBert

Wow, amazing! Just thinking about getting one of these!


----------



## bigalwhat

Pick me


----------



## AndyBrew

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Count me in please. Cheers


----------



## DanGrz

In


----------



## Afterlife Spirits85

Awesome by Inkbird, count me in


----------



## Madscientist86

Give em the bird...kick it to me.


----------



## bpt

Yes please


----------



## Marc Arndt

In


----------



## Clint

Come on Lady Luck


----------



## fifo

Whistlingjack said:


> In





Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I’m in


----------



## kanemcg

Pick me!


----------



## JonathanD

Yes, please! I’m in


----------



## SmithyA

In


----------



## Digga

Yes please!!


----------



## void

Count me in


----------



## ScottyMac83

In


----------



## Lorenzo99

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Bloody oath im in!


----------



## shonks69

Geeze,
I would like one of them
[emoji482]


----------



## Kalingabrewers

In


----------



## Stuby

I would love one.. imagine the future!


----------



## Danoz

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.





Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I'm in!


----------



## Scott-G

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Huzzah!


----------



## Tom Fazari

Count me in please


----------



## PhillT

Cheers,
PhillT


----------



## nabjrb

Yes please would love one


----------



## DHM

You beauty!


----------



## SessionIPA

I'm in


----------



## Mat

oh yes please!


----------



## Ganjatobi

Recently had one fry.(Crazy weather, not the product ) Would def like one.


----------



## any

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## DanIAm

Me too


----------



## Lowey79

Yes please!


----------



## Theumage

I've replied!


----------



## AdamMack

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Count me in please


Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


*Ttttt


Admin said:



Aussiehomebrewer is happy to announce an Inkbird giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!






AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308 











AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T











4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS







Rules to Enter

To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
Drawing

On February 22nd 2018, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.






Small Print

Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Click to expand...

count me in please*


----------



## vyrius

I am in.


----------



## Poobah

Pick me, pick me.


----------



## kevr

Yes please


----------



## Occa

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Yes please.


----------



## Leser1

I'm in


----------



## S.E

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.



Hi Austin, Good to see you back on the forum. The rules don’t stipulate only one reply per member, are we free to post here as many times as we like? Is there more chance of winning if we do?


----------



## Kevthemilkman

I am in!!


----------



## Clevo

Yeah buddy!


----------



## The_Thirsty_Hop

In!


----------



## Hendog

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


yep, count me in, Ta


----------



## allanrandall

in


----------



## B-RENT

Yup count me in!


----------



## Coast Judge

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Brilliant! Thanks Inkbird


----------



## cow77

I'm in!


----------



## wavemaker

Woohoo. Im in.


----------



## feralbass

How good is this!!
I'm in.


----------



## jock578

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


yes please!


----------



## bmloho

Yes please...


----------



## SilentBoB

Count me in!


----------



## Thedr001

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


In!


----------



## trevorkatsup

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## BRM

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Pick me, I’m in


----------



## Steve79

Me too please


----------



## wildwhitty

Decisions Decisions Decisions.


----------



## neilbay

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I'm in


----------



## TwoCrows

Yes please!


----------



## Elenchus

Cool


----------



## adictv

Im in


----------



## adoom

Please add me to the list!


----------



## Lithium

I'm in!


----------



## atkellyx

Count me in ☺


Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## rodmagno

I’m in too!!!! =)


----------



## atkellyx

Count me i please ☺


----------



## RobertVmax

Yes please count me in


----------



## Coldie

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Got to be in it to win it!


----------



## dsyne

Sounds great- I’m in!


----------



## Brewzer

Yep


----------



## k0mp0

Count me in!


----------



## Linkatme

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I’m in!


----------



## Leacho

Yes please!


----------



## benju63

in


----------



## rweber

I could really use one of the inkbird devices. Thanks


----------



## beerbandit

would be stupid not to!


----------



## DU99

thought we might got the thermopen look alike...


----------



## 1975sandman

In


----------



## styxywyx

Count me in too!


----------



## mrwoody1985

Well ill be honest. This does seem easy


----------



## Jay.Schutt

Oooooh, yes please


----------



## trq

Um... why not?


----------



## not2oldru

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I need this.


----------



## greg58

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


In


----------



## AM34

In


----------



## pobrien20

in


----------



## gbb

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Yessss!


----------



## nibbsy

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.



I built my own temp controller and it cost about the same as these ones in total. Definitely count me in with a chance


----------



## mattoo

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


im in - like Flynn!


----------



## Corey.97

Yeah mate I could really use one


----------



## Batmong

In like Flynn


----------



## boyscoutbrewery

I'm in. Cheers!


----------



## Jpcw

Yep I'm in


----------



## timmi9191

Pick me


----------



## HamoAus

Yes please Sir


----------



## jackdaw

please


----------



## Feldon

I'm in like Flynn.


----------



## Akury

Yes please!


----------



## Midnightbrewer

Feelin' lucky ......


----------



## trustdoc7

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## HatBand

Sounds good - I’m in!


----------



## trustdoc7

Me Three....


----------



## Never Trendy

Thanks


----------



## tebsbrew

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Scorched_Dog

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admin said:
> 
> 
> 
> [URL='https://aussiehomebrewer.com/f']Aussiehomebrewer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admin said:
> 
> 
> 
> is happy to announce an Inkbird giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> Drawing
> 
> On February 22nd 2018, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Print
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks so good!!!!
> PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308[/URL]
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Scorched_Dog

Don’t know if the last attempt worked. But looks great


----------



## Waldek

Rat race is on!



Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Klemmstein

In, thanks.


----------



## The Brew Master

Would love to win one of these for my keezer build.


----------



## SponsorSFC

In


----------



## capcap

Just aquired a fridge and a starter kit, this is the final piece of the puzzle I need to start my own beer brewing journey


----------



## Gmoney

Count me in. Great work Inkbird


----------



## Recor

yeah im in


----------



## WhiteLomu

Gmoney said:


> Count me in. Great work Inkbird


I'm in.


----------



## eoghan

Love these products struggled to maintain quality prior to purchasing 




Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Reedy

Count me in


----------



## rob bradbury

Heck yeah I'm tryin' again!


----------



## Linkn

Pick Me


----------



## rob bradbury

No pick me


----------



## AzZa13b

Yeeaaah mayte


----------



## Needle99

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Count me in


----------



## Prang

You ripper


----------



## Bao

in


----------



## Straya

In yeeeeeew


----------



## robswill

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Yes please


----------



## WallaB

I love a good temp controller


----------



## Plyplema

I'm in


----------



## athills58

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


They’re all mine


Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.





Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


They’re all mine!


----------



## WoopWoop

Yes, in!


----------



## Jibtronic

I'd love to get in on this


----------



## Brewnicorn

Yesssssßsssssssssaasssssasaasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssaass 
Mathsaaaaaaaaafuckin pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Garage Brewer

MrPage said:


> KEEN!





Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> I’m up for that.
> Great products!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## dca

+1 Thanks!!


----------



## wheat and hops

Ink is messy. I love a dirty bird


----------



## WrenH

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.





Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.
> 
> 
> I’m in


----------



## rob bradbury

Open to all


----------



## bevan

Count me in thanks!


----------



## Laggasaurus

*raises hand* yes please!


----------



## Nevermind

That's real cool! I am in!


----------



## jef052

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.





Whistlingjack said:


> In


I'm in yes pls thanks


----------



## CJW

Please count me in, who wouldn't want to win such an excellent product.


----------



## 5teve

I'm in like Flynn


----------



## Homebrewbanga

I'm in would love to win this prize!


----------



## Novex

Sure!


----------



## cliff briggs

Yes please


----------



## gabeweisz

Very nice!


----------



## cwright

Yelp got to be in it to win it


----------



## fromac

Yes please


----------



## mborja

Count me in!!


----------



## shellfish

count me in


----------



## teno46

I'm in!


----------



## vonSchlapper

Reply to this thread? Done’


----------



## mechanic_23

In!


----------



## Gottathink

4:20


----------



## lost at sea

bump


----------



## oglennyboy

Ohh colour me... uh... in!


----------



## philerup

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Great units cheers.


----------



## grabman

Count me in!



Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## petr

I'm in!


----------



## Samjovanou

Im in thanks!


----------



## Stevie

I wonder how the draw is done. Likely a pseudo-random number generator, one supposes, in the form of a free app. That would be sensible. There's the fanciful hope, however, that our fates lie at the whim of a Dungeons and Dragons player. Someone whose long held enthusiasm has lead, at first ironically but now in ernest, to making arbitrary decisions in real life by rolling a series of twenty sided dice.


----------



## seymourgler

I'm in!


----------



## Soay4698

In for option two.


----------



## brewuntoothers

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


In


----------



## brewuntoothers

I’m in


----------



## originalben

I'm in;^)


----------



## malbeven

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Count me in!


----------



## brew_saget

In


----------



## Ralph

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


me too


----------



## reidy123

Dibs


----------



## hawktrio

In


----------



## RolyNZ

Pick me!


----------



## Alchomist

Pick me


----------



## Poll

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Cheers


----------



## kaljade

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Count me in!


----------



## Wynalla

In


----------



## -ThirstyBrewer-

I’m in.


----------



## heckta

Sill not to join in I suppose. I’m in.


----------



## thedrunkenduke

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Yes please


----------



## CriticallyBeer

Much win




Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Super Cooper

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


ok,im in


----------



## strud

Would love one


----------



## Neil Harvey

Me too.


----------



## nickgermyn

I'm in


----------



## Haciluku

Please include me.


----------



## spooka

giddy up


----------



## trickie

In


----------



## 2Scoops

I'd love a new ink bird controller, count me in please!


----------



## Stevie Wonder

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Count me in baby


----------



## mycle

Nice


----------



## Rotteneye

Count me in


----------



## ben_sa

Worth a crack


----------



## Slovenly

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Pick me !!


----------



## Overlord

Would be awesome


----------



## spuds7

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## spuds7

In2


----------



## packoramone

Im IN


----------



## ChefKing

In with bells on...


----------



## ryanmalkmus




----------



## Anthony Snow

I’m in


----------



## Flaminghedgehog

Cheers Inkbird, !Sign me up


----------



## Hoppymills

Yes Please


----------



## McFly

Sure, I'm in


----------



## teddytejero

Antwerp guild present


----------



## Cobrarog

Count me in.


----------



## lyrakatar

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I'm in


----------



## csprott

Be in it to win it


----------



## xeloviiviii

Yes please!


----------



## Cummy

Count me in.


----------



## BigDrew

Keen


----------



## justatad

Yes please, thank you.


----------



## ninthlife

I'm in, this'll be my first step to better beer!


----------



## wolfing

I'll give it go (y)


----------



## foozeygooz

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Count me in!


----------



## technobabble66

Hells yeah, I'm in!


----------



## Colfa

*Would love one! *


----------



## Borneogoat

I got choose between beer toys and BBQ toys? Life is hard sometimes!


----------



## burrster

Count me in thanks


----------



## Dan Fleming

In


----------



## Gurk

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


great prize


----------



## Mr B

Count me in [emoji106]


----------



## Slainte

Count me in.


----------



## Bremmario

Can I please have one?


----------



## ViVaH8

in


----------



## mrlogan

I am in thanks.


----------



## Christy

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> I'm in, thanks.
> c.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## [email protected]

Me too!


----------



## Bushbear

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Count me in please


----------



## silloth52

YES THANKYOU


----------



## binboy

In


----------



## S!D

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Yas plz


----------



## AlbertP

Pick me, pick me.


----------



## MontPel

Who doesn't like free stuff?


----------



## dgcooke

Im in!


----------



## Elmar

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Yes, me please


----------



## El Jefe

Meat and Beer!?!?

Yes, please!!


----------



## DBoz

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## geneclark77

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Oh hell yeah Im in. Been eying these off for ages


----------



## micbrew

ok, I'm in as well


----------



## [email protected]

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I'm in.


----------



## Big Moriarty

Sweet!


----------



## jayahhdee

I'm in


----------



## Stu the Suburban Brewer

I'm in


----------



## Luke Cooper

Looking at fridges at the moment. This would be perfect.


----------



## swilko40

Yes please.


----------



## gecko243

I'm in


----------



## Aidan

Me too


----------



## schwindi

I'm in


----------



## NeilW

*
Rules to Enter*

To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
*Drawing*

On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.






Nice


----------



## Little Jon

I'm in


----------



## boyracer

Yes please.
I'm in.


----------



## jasonsimmo

I’m in too


----------



## gplans

I'm in!


----------



## tnd

yes please


----------



## PaulG79

me too please!


----------



## OZGJ

Count me in


----------



## RADBREW

Sign me up, I am in for sure.


----------



## Brett27

Would love to win one


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

reply


----------



## Bomber Rock

In please


----------



## cswmaiden

Count me in!!!!!!! Please.


----------



## tzensguitars

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> Thanks AHB and Inkbird, very generous good luck everyone
> Chris Melbourne
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Aarkhana

Count me in


----------



## fletcher

woo hoo!


----------



## reidy1988

In


----------



## johnno68

Me too pleas....


----------



## Nugg3t

Put me in please. Thanks


----------



## gadicath

in


----------



## jimmysuperlative

Plug 'n' play me in!


----------



## cozza666

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Wow what a great competition please count me in I would love to win this


----------



## danwalker23

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.



put me in coach!!


----------



## danwalker23

Put me in coach!!


----------



## Adam Davies

Wow this is so generous! Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Niall Connery

In like quinn


----------



## Wadsy88

Yep yep yep! I am in like the Flynn


----------



## Chap

Yes please I'm in


----------



## Dan.d

This would be amazing!


----------



## BlackArtBrewing

Please let it be me, my mash control unit has just stuffed out on me, this would get me back brewing consistent again.


----------



## hornswoggler

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Better temp control and consistency?

Yes please!


----------



## Drunk Az

Pick me, pick me!! [emoji3][emoji482][emoji322]


----------



## Bhundoo

Yep, keen as to build a new fridge!


----------



## Bigfella44

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> Just bought the 308, would be happy to upgrade to the 310.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## PrizeFightinYeti

In


----------



## Jomojomo

Count me in!


----------



## rasputin543

Sign me up!! Just bought a fridge so perfect timing!


----------



## maxp0wer

I'm in!


----------



## Pugdog1

I'm in


----------



## Amber ale

Yes please!


----------



## Navin

I'm in too!


----------



## Beermatt

Yes please


----------



## Biksy

I'm in! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## Rudweiser

Heck yes.


----------



## lespaul

Yiewww


----------



## mfroes

I'm definetly in! Some of the best products out there for sure!


----------



## bongofury

I'm in



Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Gollywog

Worth a crack.
I could use a second one


----------



## Dave12

I'm in


----------



## Joeski

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.
> Sounds great. I'm in!


----------



## Mango284

Would make a super start to the year please


----------



## BruceK

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> I'm definitely in!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## mp091

Yes thanks.


----------



## technobabble66

Definitely count me in!


----------



## Big Brewz

Im in. Been needing one of these handy little gadgets for ages


----------



## mettalph

I'm in


----------



## Gout

Giddy up


----------



## Lethaldog

I’m in! 
Interesting to see how many come out of the woodwork for a freebie hey [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## Graham

Im In


----------



## droid

I'm in thanks.


----------



## Boydo

Erp. I'll take that


----------



## dubbadan

In


----------



## mischa62

im in for sure


----------



## garbo

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I'm in


----------



## Ozmont

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Sounds good ok


----------



## Piegutz

Yes please!


----------



## pump21

Im in


----------



## Andy Mc

I'm in


----------



## crazy dee

Yes please


----------



## mbro55

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Yep! Count me in! Just about to enter the world of controlled temp fermentation - this would be a boon to me!


----------



## Beannoir

In for sure


----------



## Back Paddock Brewer

I'm in


----------



## mralph1980

I’m in


----------



## Douga

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Inkboost imin


----------



## Adam1967

Mee too please.


----------



## Andy_27

Im in like flynn!


----------



## serg

yes please


----------



## Trezo

I'm in, thanks


----------



## markovican123

I’m in


----------



## Nathang

Pick me!


----------



## thumbsucker

Yes Please


----------



## brocasarea

A 4 probe meat thermometer! I'm in!


----------



## Greenjeep

Count me in


----------



## commoo

Im in


----------



## drfad

Most definitely in!!


----------



## Overyonder

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Yes Please


----------



## GoodDuck

I'd like to throw my hat in


----------



## KoalaBeer

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Sounds good, beer and BBQ @ the right temp.


----------



## Jez

I’m in


----------



## shmang

Count me in!


----------



## p13beian

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


i'm in!


----------



## sbultman

Yes please!


----------



## Bladeca

Put me in


----------



## robv

Yes please.


----------



## Charst

Im in


----------



## wheeliekegman

Yes sir! Please may I have some more!


----------



## Dae Tripper

Me please!


----------



## growold

keen


----------



## kemeridg

Hi. Please count me in.


----------



## khan_au

Add me to the draw!


----------



## Grogler

"Well, you know, women are often under the impression that men are more madly in love with them than they really are."


----------



## thegmobile

YES PLEASE


----------



## Woong

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Cheers


----------



## shane d

Count me in please


----------



## redmond

Count me in


----------



## Lewie17

Sign me up Scotty.


----------



## Insensate

I’m in!!


----------



## Richo_HATS

Winner winner chicken dinner. #comeinspinner

Very good offer, thanks go to forum owners and sponsor, InkBird.


----------



## reprobate

yes please


----------



## udev02

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I'm in


----------



## udev02

I'm in


----------



## TBF

I’m in to win


----------



## Overyonder

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Im In


----------



## drouget

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Yes, please. Would love one.


----------



## Grey Bear

Im in!


----------



## Jack of all biers

Why not, it's only a 1/100 or thereabouts chance. Hopefully someone who has made a comeback after many years of not posting wins it, would be totally poignant.


----------



## alansuspect

I'm in!


----------



## relentless brewer

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> In
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## FatDrew

I’m in also. Here’s hoping!


----------



## blownkombi

In


----------



## AJH

count me in


----------



## Lachie

Im in yes please, finally made a post after just snooping and stealing everyone's best recipes. Lol


----------



## sned99

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Count me in too!


----------



## mialee

Lucky Phil..


----------



## Az.griffin

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I’m in too!!


Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Im in too!!


----------



## Dave70

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.



OOH!! OOH!! PICK ME!! PICK ME!!!


----------



## zensome

33 pages of replies wow


----------



## bookme

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Looks awesome


----------



## Warloque

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## jim&fran

I would love a temp controller.
jim&fran


----------



## jonclark2000

I’m in


----------



## Count

sign me up!


----------



## Smokomark

in


----------



## CDRosey

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> ITC 310T Would be perfect for the new HERMS build! Thanks AHD and Inkbird
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Fortech

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


In!


----------



## Joel Andrew

Yep I’ll be in on that


----------



## Not_Drunk

I’m in


----------



## Basso

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Basso

Would love to win as a surprise for my husband and son - the mad brewers!


----------



## Gerard

I'm in


----------



## Dave70

Can we make it a short story contest? 
A story about beer perhaps? 
How will you select a winner? 
Will it be like loto?
Or KENO?


----------



## gone brewing

Yup


----------



## Chug-a-lug

I'm in


----------



## Brewno Marz

Thanks for the offer, but I'm good for temp controllers.
I do like the short story, or "in 25 words or less tell us why you want this..." concept though.


----------



## HouDeani

Pretty please


----------



## Angus.W

Im in
Thanks


----------



## micka80

Would love some new gadgets for the brewery


----------



## Jack of all biers

Dave70 said:


> Can we make it a short story contest?
> A story about beer perhaps?
> How will you select a winner?
> Will it be like loto?
> Or KENO?


Perhaps those that have only posted for the first time in 10 years or their very first post could write about their experiences in why they have posted for this thread and none of the previous Inkbird giveaways?


----------



## techbent

Woohoo. I'm in


----------



## LaurieJ

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I'm in


----------



## Rizzla

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Pick me


----------



## redlegger

Yes please!


----------



## bungelbear

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Woohoo count me in.NZ represent


----------



## pauls51

Yes Please!!!!


----------



## technobabble66

Does everyone realize you don't need to quote the Original Post? 
Or are they doing it to take up more page space? ... Like to increase the chances of the roulette ball landing on their square? [emoji1]


----------



## Canaussie

Im in. I love the Inkbird stuff I have.


----------



## recoil84

Here is my entry - good luck everyone!


----------



## Indy Turtle

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


yes please!!!!


----------



## Dave70

Jack of all biers said:


> Perhaps those that have only posted for the first time in 10 years or their very first post could write about their experiences in why they have posted for this thread and none of the previous Inkbird giveaways?



Perhaps their computers were broken. Or their typing fingers were afflicted with painful arthritis. Or they didn't value temperature control until last Friday. Or they're bad at storytelling. Or like me, they thought an 'Inkbird' it was some kind of printer.

Honestly, I'm like, why the **** are all these guys on a brewing forum lining up to win a stupid printer?? Is it pre programmed to print award winning recipes? Or glossy pornography at the push of a button??

Then I googled it. Ha Ha!! Silly me..


----------



## tynian

Yes Please.


----------



## techoz

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.





Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I'm in


----------



## Grmblz

In


----------



## DFfitzpat

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I'm In(Kbird)


----------



## NickyJ

Shut up and take my money


----------



## antadl5000

I'm in, would love to win!! thanks


----------



## nickxb

In please


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge

If it's free it's for me


----------



## pdmann

Cool devices

In


----------



## eftpos33

I’d be ok with one of them.


----------



## Phoenix1287

In!


----------



## Naych

Yes, please.


----------



## red_eagle

I'm in too!


----------



## BeerStein

Count me in too!!
Cheers


----------



## mercle

I'm in


----------



## Sprungmonkey

I’m in - try my luck - cheers


----------



## StPaddyHall

Literally looked at these over the weekend... I'm in!


----------



## WarmerBeer

Dave70 said:


> Perhaps their computers were broken. Or their typing fingers were afflicted with painful arthritis. Or they didn't value temperature control until last Friday. Or they're bad at storytelling. Or like me, they thought an 'Inkbird' it was some kind of printer.
> 
> Honestly, I'm like, why the **** are all these guys on a brewing forum lining up to win a stupid printer?? Is it pre programmed to print award winning recipes? Or glossy pornography at the push of a button??
> 
> Then I googled it. Ha Ha!! Silly me..



Silly you.

It's a bird. Drawn in ink. Stoopid.







We should make it an art contest.


----------



## doctorj

I'm in for sure.........


----------



## All Day TK

Get me in


----------



## trevorkatsup

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Crofty

Pick me!


----------



## Mat B

I am IN!


----------



## Meg

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


This would be amazing win, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## suspect75

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


In!!!


----------



## mic

in


----------



## Meddo

Yep


----------



## pat_00

I'm in


----------



## rrrichooo

Yahoo! I'm in!


----------



## turneye

Count me in!


----------



## BrazenDonkey

Count me in.


----------



## Pirate323i

if not too late, I'd love to throw my hat in the ring!


----------



## H0U5ECAT

You say that all I need to do is reply to this thread???

Hmmm.

Sounds almost too easy....


----------



## hops

Yes please!


----------



## IR44

In Please

Now I'm off to rub my rabbits foot


----------



## fdsaasdf

entry 723, didn't realise there were anywhere near that many active users on this forum


----------



## wide eyed and legless

fdsaasdf said:


> entry 723, didn't realise there were anywhere near that many active users on this forum


Soon as anything free is advertised they come out of the woodwork, still another 10 days to go, odds of winning getting longer all the time.


----------



## Pale Ale

Ohh yes please!


----------



## lobedogg

In !


----------



## moonhead

Oh. Yes. Better be in this!


----------



## Flash_DG

Me too!


----------



## Kaietan

I'm in too!


----------



## punchy21

Yes please!


----------



## salty dog

Me too


----------



## Smokomark

I'm in


----------



## malt and barley blues

You can put me in. Thanks


----------



## lloyd_liveshere

Born and bred. In like Flynn!



Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


I’m


Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## technobabble66

fdsaasdf said:


> entry 723, didn't realise there were anywhere near that many active users on this forum


Agree. I wonder if they know how many threads they missed about kittens and the importance of rehydrating yeast over the last several years?


----------



## Seeker

Yes please.


----------



## jet1972

In, thanks.


----------



## Ruddager

Hello


----------



## 6tri6ple6

I'm in!!


----------



## Dave70

I


WarmerBeer said:


> Silly you.
> 
> It's a bird. Drawn in ink. Stoopid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We should make it an art contest*.



Or an invention contest. Here's my idea.


----------



## reVoxAHB

Cool! Learned about Inkbird products through a networking forum where users are mouting these in their networking racks to control fan exhaust. Came here to post about 'em and I see AHB is already all over it. Cheers and count me in.


----------



## Diced

Gotta be in it to win it!


----------



## MightyBlues

I'm in.


----------



## Rick88

I'm in


----------



## Lockyc

I'm keen


----------



## djbanno

Yes please!!


----------



## ramu_gupta

Yes please!


----------



## cjgray.stpe

I'm in


----------



## shoff71

I'm in


----------



## Spiderboy40

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Preeds

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Count me in!


----------



## Cass22

mmmmmm Temperature controlled beer.........yes please!!!


----------



## Gypsygrumpy

in


----------



## Nofixedabode

Here here....


----------



## MikeN

I’m in


----------



## QldKev

decent pre-wired one, yes please


----------



## hopnotic

Great giveaway, count me in! Thanks


----------



## danbeer

In.


----------



## laxation

in


----------



## Tongan17

Would love one!


----------



## Jear

In


----------



## Dave70

Have we got a winner yet?


----------



## RobW

Yes please


----------



## Dave70

*88, two fat ladies 88!!





*


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL

I’m in a dingling


----------



## goomboogo

Dave70 said:


> Have we got a winner yet?


There's still plenty of time to activate more inactive accounts. Hey, I'm in.


----------



## Dozer71

Count me in.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

And me


----------



## Dave70

wide eyed and legless said:


> And me



Perhaps the losers would be interest in a bulk buy? I mean, the interest sure seems to be there. Right in your wheelhouse mate!


----------



## nodoise

keen!


----------



## Stouter

I wake up to Sunrise, and Today!


----------



## Garagebrew

Also keen!


----------



## loco88

I'm in


----------



## Scottsome

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> In also
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Patrick Smith

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


In!


----------



## 431neb

Sounds cool.


*Drawing*

On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.






*Small Print*

Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nullnvoid

How many times can we enter?


----------



## Stouter

Put me down for 2!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Nullnvoid said:


> How many times can we enter?


I hope you haven't been counting my entries.


----------



## Stouter

Gotta be in it to win it!


----------



## Dave70

Nullnvoid said:


> How many times can we enter?



Until you run out of idioms.


----------



## Dave70

I'll jump on the bandwagon!


----------



## Stouter

So just in case I end up in Beijing this week due to unforeseen circumstances and have to stay for the next couple of years or so, where in Aust. is this being sent from. I need to calculate the shipping charges for when I win.


----------



## Dave70

Stouter said:


> So just in case I end up in Beijing this week due to unforeseen circumstances and have to stay for the next couple of years or so, where in Aust. is this being sent from. I need to calculate the shipping charges for when I win.



Dont count your chickens before the eggs have hatched!


----------



## Stouter

Without reading too much into the terms and conditions, would you guys be cool with it if I make a few extra entries. I'll keep them seperate as far as the multiple accounts, and posts from different ip addresses.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Stouter said:


> Without reading too much into the terms and conditions, would you guys be cool with it if I make a few extra entries. I'll keep them seperate as far as the multiple accounts, and posts from different ip addresses.


While you are in China you could get one off Alibaba, if you don't win of course.


----------



## madpie

Yep


----------



## 5teve

So these temp controllers will help me keep the botulism under control when I no chill yeah?


----------



## mxd

5teve said:


> So these temp controllers will help me keep the botulism under control when I no chill yeah?


Yes as long as you’re not in the act


----------



## Jack of all biers

I didn't get an email, but I'd like to win something. 

Oh have I entered already.... 

Oh well, gotta keep up the posting count on this thread, it seems like it's been almost an hour since the last post.


----------



## brunut

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Sweet.


----------



## Airgead

Admin said:


> *
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!


Free stuff... Why not.


----------



## flocculated

Count me in.


----------



## kev182

Would love a spare one..... Double the beer


----------



## alex.a

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Count me in.


----------



## Bonenose

I'm keen


----------



## stewart_garden

Yes please!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.





Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


In Please


----------



## Cosh

I'm in


----------



## Dave70

Is a bribe out of the question?


----------



## Samuel Adams

Cool cool cool


----------



## 5teve

Dave70 said:


> Is a bribe out of the question?



I don't see why not, seems to work on Inkbird's ebay page... if you "bribe" them with money, they just send you the stuff.


----------



## BrutusB

Me.


----------



## Stouter

Hit pay dirt with K-Dirt!


----------



## Dave Nagy

Yes please
Already have 2inkbird temp controllers


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Count me in.


----------



## DU99

can you double dip


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Definitely not.


----------



## Ross

Got to be in it, to win it


----------



## ratchie

I'm in it.


----------



## phul

Yep, I’ll have a punt to win free stuff!


----------



## amirk

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


In, thanks.


----------



## Dave70

I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## dangersausage

heck yes!


----------



## luggy

In


----------



## Black Devil Dog

My victory song.


----------



## tatkin

In


----------



## fdsaasdf

Ross said:


> Got to be in it, to win it


Tough times at the shop?


----------



## Hoploader

Yes please!


----------



## 5teve

I'm in


----------



## Dave70

Here's a little soothing waiting music. Do do dodo do do do do-do..


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I was recently in the bar where that was wrote.
Count me in


----------



## SimonV

Just getting back into brewing this would be real handy


----------



## nosco

Im in


----------



## KE VO

Yes please


----------



## Kush

Count me in! Cheers.


----------



## Peregrine

Me too.


----------



## Fry

In please!


----------



## Fro-Daddy

If I haven't replied already, I'm in!


----------



## haydn

I'm in


----------



## forshoa

Please....gimme gimme!


----------



## Rick_S

Yes please! Would love one.


----------



## hfcrussell

Count me in...


----------



## Brewno Marz

Have I won? Oh, the trepidation. I am on tenterhooks


----------



## technobabble66

Oh. Yeah.


----------



## Kzin

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Count me in


----------



## 270win

Cheers!


----------



## gavin.cdl

Yes I'm in for sure.


----------



## Shadime

Im In Thanks!


----------



## swarve

Yes please I'm in


----------



## Garfield

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## zwitter

Me to please
James


----------



## PeterF

I'm in thanks


----------



## Dave70




----------



## DU99

never have too many...


----------



## dunney

Im in[emoji41]


----------



## Batz

I'll have a go as well, would love another Inkbird.


----------



## philrob

Oh yes, I'm in. Would be great to win this.


----------



## ibegood

would like to win one can anyone enter?
please


----------



## Keable

I'm in


----------



## Nullnvoid

Did I enter?


----------



## Madscientist86

I won!!!!! Thanks Aussiehomebrewer!!!! Cant wait to put it to good use. 

(Thats what i will say if i win)


----------



## 5teve

Oooh! Pick me, teacher!! I'm ever so smart!!


----------



## SAmmy

Please submit my entry! REALLY need one of these right now!!


----------



## Batz

Madscientist86 said:


> I won!!!!! Thanks Aussiehomebrewer!!!! Cant wait to put it to good use.
> 
> (Thats what i will say if i win)




I would say thanks to Inkbird, as they are the one giving it away.


----------



## Madscientist86

Batz said:


> I would say thanks to Inkbird, as they are the one giving it away.


The OP doesnt say that. 

"Aussiehomebrewer is happy to announce an Inkbird giveaway to our community!"


----------



## wooster

Yes please


----------



## DarianC

Count me in!!


----------



## Beerron

I need something to get me underway!


----------



## Alex2257

Yes please!!


----------



## Dave70

Should have been obvious.
I win.


----------



## Kbiz

Killer! I'm in!


----------



## DU99




----------



## Schikitar

Just bought another beer fridge, would love another controller!


----------



## theSeekerr

In.


----------



## climberkyle

Sounds good!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I'll be in this, ripper.
Interested to know climberkyle did you just join to be in the draw.


----------



## Dave70

Ok. I was having a joke before but this time I'm serious.
This is my official entry post. 
Admin, have I made my intentions clear? 
Serious. 
This time. 
Like 100%


----------



## MartinOC

Dave70 said:


> Should have been obvious.
> I win.



Recorded just a few months before they ended-up in a plane-crash. Nothing like AHB, of course....

Ooer! Did I just inadvertently enter the draw? Or perhaps get myself un-membered????


----------



## MartinOC

Dave70 said:


> Ok. I was having a joke before but this time I'm serious.
> This is my official exit post.
> Admin, have I made my intentions clear?
> Serious.
> This time.
> Like 100%



FTFY


----------



## piconekeiran

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Yes please!


----------



## piconekeiran

Yes please!


----------



## Davfee

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Yes please I'm in


----------



## Dozer71

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I'd like to win it.


----------



## 5teve

I'm pretty sure this is what I'm meant to do to enter


----------



## Dave70

MartinOC said:


> FTFY



Just so long as I get the bird before being given the bird.


----------



## Dave70

#875. Wow.


----------



## Stouter

Should I win this I'd like to sell the unit at half retail price and donate all proceeds to AHB. I think its only fair.


----------



## Jack of all biers

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> *
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.



Rules don't state how many times one can enter. So 50 pages of entries would be legitimate, but then the drawing of the three winners isn't necessarily random I note. Hmmmm, how many times can I enter before I get detected as a spam bot me wonders.


----------



## Hermoor

Just got back into brewing, I'm in


----------



## mad_jet

Mmmmm Inkbird.....


----------



## Dave70

Stouter said:


> Should I win this I'd like to sell the unit at half retail price and donate all proceeds to AHB. I think its only fair.



I plan to auction mine off and donate the proceeds to help feed the worlds starving brewers. (less a small administration and booking fee ).


----------



## Dave70

Hermoor said:


> Just got back into brewing, I'm in



Why did you stop in the first place?


----------



## goomboogo

Dave70 said:


> Why did you stop in the first place?



Running fora is a time consuming exercise leaving little time for brewing.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Sign me up!


----------



## DU99

*ITC-310T thanks*


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Only 2 more sleeps for announcement of the winners.


----------



## Nullnvoid

wide eyed and legless said:


> Only 2 more sleeps for announcement of the winners.



and 300 more people coming out of the shadows to jump onboard.

By the way, I'm in!!


----------



## Dave70

wide eyed and legless said:


> Only 2 more sleeps for announcement of the winners.



I'm getting pretty hard with excitement it must be said.


----------



## pirateagenda

I'm in! shame I just purchased 2 at the end of last year!


----------



## Vazerhino

count me in too


----------



## 5teve

Looking forward to my ink bird...


----------



## mikeyt

Count me in


----------



## MarkEinOz

Count me in too! Thanks for the competition AHB.


----------



## Mandatory

Yes please, I would love to win this.


----------



## Dave70

Just in case I dont win, any advice on how to calibrate your elbow?


----------



## Nullnvoid

Dave70 said:


> Just in case I dont win, any advice on how to calibrate your elbow?



If you cannot lick your elbow, you cannot calibrate it!

P.S If entries are still allowed, I'm IN!!


----------



## Parks

Pick me ma lord!


----------



## Coodgee

I'm in


----------



## wide eyed and legless

'Let the ink bird special smile down on me' count me in.


----------



## Nullnvoid

wide eyed and legless said:


> 'Let the ink bird special smile down on me' count me in.



You are the lucky 900th!!! You haven't won, but you are in with a chance!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I wonder if we will get a thousand up before the close of play?


----------



## wynnum1

I'm in.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Only 97 to go, go on stick me in as well.


----------



## j-dunn

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## Dave70

I DARE the pickers to pick me.


----------



## barabool

Cheers


----------



## Mattyh777

I double dare them


----------



## AaronB

Admin said:


> *Aussiehomebrewer* is happy to announce an *Inkbird* giveaway to our community! Inkbird is putting up for grabs their top three best sellers! We will draw three winners and they can choose from any of the follow three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rules to Enter*
> 
> To enter just reply to this thread! That's it!
> *Drawing*
> 
> On *February 22nd 2018*, we will draw three random winners. Each winner can take pick of which unit they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Small Print*
> 
> Non-Australia residents must pay taxes/customs/shipping if they win. Void where prohibited.


Yes please!


----------



## Colo

I'm in. Cheers!


----------



## 5teve

Count me in!


----------



## Ark84

Just reply to this thread hey?... May the Beer gods be ever so gracious in the handing out of gifts. Good luck y'all! Hope your beer improves whoever wins.


----------



## technobabble66

Is it too late to enter?


----------



## technobabble66

It's still the 21st here in Hawaii, so I must be ok to enter. Right?! [emoji6]


----------



## Dave70

Lucky Last!


----------



## DU99

and the winners are


----------



## beachy

Last minute entry


----------



## Droopy Brew

Lucky number 919.

In


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Next free give away, 2 years subscription to Brew Your Own?


----------



## Hugh Holt

Yes please!


----------



## shanos

Yes!


----------



## DU99

must 22nd in texas


----------



## schoey

Me too please


----------



## Dave70

Hugh Holt said:


> Yes please!



Any relation?


----------



## technobabble66

DU99 said:


> must 22nd in texas



But does it end at the start of the 22nd, or the end of the 22nd?!?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I would hazard a guess at midnight Cinderella, time to get another 2,3, or 4 me pleases in.


----------



## Mattyh777

Are you guys just responding to get more entries in


----------



## Squocka

Cool comp cheers


----------



## Niall Connery

i would like to subscribe to your newsletter


----------



## 5teve

The eagle has landed, but the blind man walks alone


----------



## shane harkin

Yes please!!


----------



## technobabble66

Mattyh777 said:


> Are you guys just responding to get more entries in



Naaaaahh. 
Totally not. 
[emoji52]


----------



## technobabble66

5teve said:


> ..., but the blind man walks alone


What about his dog?
No one ever considers the ******* dog!
Such a dogist. 
Reported!


----------



## technobabble66

wide eyed and legless said:


> I would hazard a guess at midnight Cinderella, time to get another 2,3, or 4 me pleases in.



BUT WHICH MIDNIGHT?!?
[emoji16]


----------



## Billy Bignutz

I'm in - maybe a bit late??


----------



## Stouter

W.A time baby!!!


----------



## technobabble66

Well I guess that answers that. Must be midnight at the end of the 22nd [emoji6]


----------



## AHB_Admin

Thanks to all who entered!

Winners are as follows;

AU PLUG 240V ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller thermostat temp heater - ITC-308

Gmoney

AU PLUG Inkbird ITC-310T Pre-Wired Digital Temperature Controller Timer 240V ITC-310T

AzZa13b

4 PROBES Chargeable IBT-4X Digital meat thermometer Bluetooth BBQ grill temp IBT-4XS

Dan Pratt


----------

